# Help Installing a Sanus Rack In-Wall



## kelsto (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a Sanus 15u rack (see pic) that I would like to put in-wall at about 3 feet off the floor. The area behind the wall is unfinished. Any ideas on how best to frame out the opening and elevate it in the unfinished space. I've included a picture of the space with a super imposed image of the rack. I have very basic construction skills.

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If the rack is not designed to be mounted in-wall like this one, I would recommend building a platform behind the wall to set it on. That's probably easier than trying to frame all around it and rigging a way to tie it all together.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1, I would also remove the wheels & replace them with some type of solid block. I imagine it will have to be able to slide forward enough for the door to open. And the molding if you choose to frame that around the opening.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'd also go with building out a sturdy platform, replacing the wheels (maybe something like rubber feet that would give some degree of isolation) and trim it out nicely.


----------



## tvinstallation (Mar 13, 2016)

A pull out rack that slides and rotates is a much better solution for your problem. Custom fitting it sometimes is not the problem but making all the connections and making sure everything stays in place is always better. Also, I highly advise to get a rack that comes with the proper fans to dissipate heat.


----------

